# Quiz Two (Crossword)



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

_________________________________ 

Answers will appear here as the are guessed.







*Good Luck*


----------



## Annette (Oct 5, 2015)

5:fragile?


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 5:fragile?



'Fraid not, try what the result is it when it happens.


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

Really surprised that at least one has not been attempted.


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I have put the first and last letter of each word I hope it makes it easier.


----------



## Robin (Oct 6, 2015)

David H said:


> I have put the first and last letter of each word I hope it makes it easier.


Only slightly easier!
5. Shatter
6. Homeric


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

Robin said:


> Only slightly easier!
> 5. Shatter
> 6. Homeric



Well done Robin.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 6, 2015)

10 Picador?

These are tricky!!


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 10 Picador?
> 
> These are tricky!!



Well done Matt.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 6, 2015)

7. Explanate


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 7. Explanate



Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

*Further Clues*

I have added letters to the results so it will make the rest so very easy.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 6, 2015)

4. Congou
9. Senecas
2. Propiolate

Tough this.  A bit of guessing and then searching.


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> 4. Congou
> 9. Senecas
> 2. Propiolate
> 
> Tough this.  A bit of guessing and then searching.


#

Well done Matt all 3 correct.


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2015)

*Answers:*

*1. across* *Sowl*

*3. across* *Freetail*

*8. across* *Stigmatic*


----------

